# Fortnite Battle Royale



## Jates12 (Jan 12, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone on here has played or does play Fortnite Battle Royale on PS4?

Its a F2P 100 player battle royale style game, recently got into it and its a right laugh.

Be more fun playing as a team mind, If anyone has ps4 who plays this or fancies a game PM me and ill add you!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2018)

I play but play on Xbox, or at least I did until PUBG came out. Unbelievably fun game, battle royale games in general are such a fun game format to play. Yet to get a win, had quite a few 2nd places but not quite got over the line yet. It's coming though.

You going to get PUBG when/if it arrives on PS4?


----------



## Coffey (Jan 12, 2018)

I have it on PC. Great fun game. I am pretty terrible though, few top 10's but nothing amazing.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 12, 2018)

My son plays it and loves it, think he does pretty well too.


----------



## xcore (Jan 12, 2018)

Played until pubg came out, runs a lot smoother then pubg!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I play but play on Xbox, or at least I did until PUBG came out. Unbelievably fun game, battle royale games in general are such a fun game format to play. Yet to get a win, had quite a few 2nd places but not quite got over the line yet. It's coming though.
		
Click to expand...

How do you find PUBG compared to Fortnite? A cut above or just the same?
Been playing Fortnite on the Xbox for around a month now and love it, had a few 4th places but I always get slain by those damn house builders 
It can be frustrating though, laying low for 5 minutes then getting shot as soon as you leave cover lol.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2018)

I play it with the kids. I've had 4 x 2nds now. Very frustrating &#128514;  The kids are regular winners though. It's frightening watching them play. They're so quick!!!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have just started PUBG on xbox. Only 2 games so far, 27th and 49th. Add Tiger3 to your friends list if you fancy a game


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2018)

Must look into these games, Iâ€™m guessing on steam?


----------



## GG26 (Jan 12, 2018)

My son and a number of his school mates play this on Xbox.  Only played once myself, but it appears to run well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			How do you find PUBG compared to Fortnite? A cut above or just the same?
Been playing Fortnite on the Xbox for around a month now and love it, had a few 4th places but I always get slain by those damn house builders 
It can be frustrating though, laying low for 5 minutes then getting shot as soon as you leave cover lol.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer it personally but they're completely different games. Fortnite more fun, faster paced but less realistic. PUBG's very tactical, more realistic graphics, weapons and physics but incredibly fun. I love both but have hardly touched Fortnite since I got PUBG.

First solo Chicken Dinner achieved tonight. Such a good buzz. Had the perfect strategy. Landed near the prison - picked up a SCAR early, took out the other guy who landed with me. Then moved into the Prison and took the main building- added an SKS, a level 3 helmet and a level 3 vest and was perfectly set. Circle stayed on me until the top 20 and then I moved out into cover close to the Prison. Added 2 more kills before getting into the last 3. Saw #3 die so knew where #2 was and he did the hard work for me eventually dying outside the zone. Chicken Dinner achieved. Boom!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Prefer it personally but they're completely different games. Fortnite more fun, faster paced but less realistic. PUBG's very tactical, more realistic graphics, weapons and physics but incredibly fun. I love both but have hardly touched Fortnite since I got PUBG.

First solo Chicken Dinner achieved tonight. Such a good buzz. Had the perfect strategy. Landed near the prison - picked up a SCAR early, took out the other guy who landed with me. Then moved into the Prison and took the main building- added an SKS, a level 3 helmet and a level 3 vest and was perfectly set. Circle stayed on me until the top 20 and then I moved out into cover close to the Prison. Added 2 more kills before getting into the last 3. Saw #3 die so knew where #2 was and he did the hard work for me eventually dying outside the zone. Chicken Dinner achieved. Boom!






Click to expand...

Quality lol.


----------



## Jates12 (Jan 15, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			How do you find PUBG compared to Fortnite? A cut above or just the same?
Been playing Fortnite on the Xbox for around a month now and love it, had a few 4th places but I always get slain by those damn house builders 
It can be frustrating though, laying low for 5 minutes then getting shot as soon as you leave cover lol.
		
Click to expand...

My issue with PUBG is a game can take an hour, Fortnite is 20 mins at the longest. Yes its not as realistic as PUBG but i think the arcade aspect of the game makes it a little bit more fun. Also the PUBG community is toxic as hell, as with most online games, but ive had some proper abuse playing PUBG!


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jan 15, 2018)

I have Fortnite on PS4 for a while now.  Not that good at it - had one 2nd place and a few top 10s but nothing to shout about!  Really enjoy it though but haven't played in a while; haven't really played the PS4 much at all recently.  My tactic in Fortnite to "bush camp" especially near the centre when the storm makes the playing area the smallest.  use the bushes to scope the area before moving on to the next bush or building.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 15, 2018)

It's tempting, didn't even know these games existed, I've been playing COD WW2 and my old favourite, World of Tanks for which I've racked up over 22k battles in the 6 and a bit years I've played it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2018)

Scoobiesnax said:



			I have Fortnite on PS4 for a while now.  Not that good at it - had one 2nd place and a few top 10s but nothing to shout about!  Really enjoy it though but haven't played in a while; haven't really played the PS4 much at all recently.  My tactic in Fortnite to "bush camp" especially near the centre when the storm makes the playing area the smallest.  use the bushes to scope the area before moving on to the next bush or building.
		
Click to expand...

My daughter once landed in the top of a tree and finished top 5 without even moving


----------



## GG26 (Jan 16, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			It's tempting, didn't even know these games existed, I've been playing COD WW2 and my old favourite, World of Tanks for which I've racked up over 22k battles in the 6 and a bit years I've played it.
		
Click to expand...

Beats my 2 battles on World of Tanks.

My son was getting very excited this morning about an update to the Fortnite map - guess that heâ€™ll be on it later.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2018)

Finished 2nd last night by having a lot of luck with how the circle reduced in size. Got down to last two and I thought the other lad was in a building, he was actually in a goddam bush and took me out before I saw him...aaarrgghhh!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Just had 2 2nd place finishes on the bounce. I'm bloody fuming now. &#128514;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Just had 2 2nd place finishes on the bounce. I'm bloody fuming now. &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

You've just made me feel a lot better :whoo:


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jan 17, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			My daughter once landed in the top of a tree and finished top 5 without even moving 

Click to expand...

Going to have to try landing in a tree and see if it works for me lol



Beezerk said:



			Finished 2nd last night by having a lot of luck  with how the circle reduced in size. Got down to last two and I thought  the other lad was in a building, he was actually in a goddam bush and  took me out before I saw him...aaarrgghhh!
		
Click to expand...

You see, bush camping the way forward


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2018)

I got PUBG for my Xbox yesterday, blimey the map is big, if you get unlucky with your drop and you canâ€™t find a vehicle (which I usually donâ€™t) youâ€™re just about buggered. Managed a 4th place last night though ðŸ˜‰


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 3, 2018)

Iâ€™ve been playing PUBG for a couple weeks. Every patch released has made a big difference to the game but the graphics are still closer to N64 Goldeneye than COD on Xbox.

However Iâ€™m really enjoying it. Iâ€™ve come 5th without even firing my weapon before


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2018)

Been off work this week with a sickness bug and smashed out quite a bit of PUBG - for all it's flaws I still absolutely love it, not touched Fortnite since it came out. No chicken dinners this week but 3 2nd's and a few 3rds. Just keep bottling it in the end zone and making stupid plays. Been watching a load of Shroud as well, and man, he is absolutely insane. Super aggressive, unreal reflexes and accuracy, always in the right position, knows exactly where shots are coming from, he's awesome to watch. 

https://www.twitch.tv/shroud

Worth a look if you're wanting some tips.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 4, 2018)

Why did I read this thread? I knew nothing of PUBG and since reading I downloaded yesterday and it was 03:30hrs this morning when I went to bed and I'm typing this in between games. ARGGGHHHHHHHHHHH

14 left is my best by the way.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 13, 2018)

Been playing PUBG Duo's with my best mate since launch and finally got our first win. Played fairly passive but it paid off big time. I ended up getting the final two kills. The last kill I made such a dumb move I'm amazed I survived and didn't get shot at. I basically moved right in slow motion from one tree to another and once I got to the 2nd tree I saw the final guy, lined him up and headshotted him with an M4, no idea why he didn't shoot me while I moved in slow motion but ah well, it paid off. Since then our confidence has sky-rocketed. No win last night but played 4 games and got 4 top 10's, we're up to 35% top 10's which is a pretty solid record. I've now got 3 wins too, 2 solo's and 1 duo's, pretty happy with that.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2018)

Got a 2nd on PUBG the other day, my best result yet. Was one of those where I barely moved the entire game, I cleaned out a farm for guns and then just camped under a bush as the circle shrunk around me. Got to the last 3 with the circle about the size of a football box, it was quite comical in a way as it as obvious no one wanted to pop their head up from the long grass. I could see one player in front of me crawling right towards me, I had no option but to take him out but that opened me up to the other player, I didn't get chance to get a decent shot off before he nailed me.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 13, 2018)

Winning games is as much luck as it is skill. If you get lucky with the zone positioning and no-one comes up from behind on you and you can hide successfully until the end you've got a good chance, but there are certain situations where you just have to shoot and that just gives away your position and from there it's pot luck. Absolutely love the game though, as addicted to it now as I was when it first came out. Have majorly fallen out of love with FIFA as this year's game is horrendous so it's nice to have a game that has replaced it in terms of the time I put into it. Will be even better when we get Miramar as well, add that little bit of extra variety.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 13, 2018)

http://xboxdvr.com/gamer/dan2501/video/44050710#t=165

Here's the clip showing the duo win - it's a bit long - would advise forwarding to the 2:40 mark but shows you how dumb my move was at 3:30 before killing the final guy. Pretty proud of the headshot finish though.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2018)

I was watching GINX yesterday and they mentioned another PUBG type game coming out next year called Fear The Wolves. It sounds like rather than all the world being passive, there will be enemies and elements which can kill you so I guess camping will be trickier.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 13, 2018)

XboxDVR is pretty cool - just gif'd up the winning moment


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2018)

This is what happens to you on the golf course too old man :ears:


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			XboxDVR is pretty cool - just gif'd up the winning moment 






Click to expand...

LOL quality. How do you save the last bit of the game? I've never really done well enough to merit it


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			LOL quality. How do you save the last bit of the game? I've never really done well enough to merit it 

Click to expand...

Hit guide once the game finishes, head over to Broadcast -> Capture -> Select how long you want to capture and it'll clip it up. You then need to make sure your profile settings are set-up to allow public access to clips and you can share them on sites such as XboxDVR via your gamertag. Pretty cool!


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 13, 2018)

Managed a 4th place the other day.

I'm just kind of unlucky, as in I'll go through a door with options to turn left or right and I'll turn in the direction opposite to where someone is hiding and I get shot in the back. 50/50 chance and I always pick the wrong one.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2018)

Aargh another 2nd place. Rookie mistake of staying outside the circle near the end so an easy win for the other guy. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2018)

First 2nd place, was in a good place prone in a bush, saw the guy running up, took a shot missed went to ADS 4x scope on, zoomed passed him he saw me and got me. In hindsight switching back to the non scoped M16 in burst would've been better.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2018)

How do you go to the scope on the gun? I've had it attached a few times but never managed to use it


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 14, 2018)

Tap the left trigger and it will bring up the scope. You can then stand still and use LB to enter ADS mode, which if you have a 4x+ scope it will hold your breath to increase accuracy, or if you have a red dot/holographic it zooms in (as you can see on my clip above).


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2018)

Or if you are on PC, like me, right mouse button does the ADS/brings up the scope and the shift button holds your breath.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2018)

My PUBG woes continue.
Got down to last 2 yesterday, the circle was absolutely tiny and I had tracked the other player to behind a mound. He kept quickly sticking his head up until I finally got a shot away which hit him but didn't kill him. He came around where I was waiting for him and bang "network lag" message right at the crucial moment. He took me out and that was it, controller nearly went through the tv. Haven't had the heart to turn it back on since.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2018)

No way, that sucks mate. Keep at it and you'll get that win.

I'm up to 6 wins now on PUBG. 3 solo, 3 duo, once you get that first one in it gets so much easier! Game is running a hell of a lot better on Xbox since the latest update as well which is nice.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 5, 2018)

this will make you laugh.

I got to the final 3 last week, was nicely hidden in a building but wanted to try and flush the 2 others out.

I threw a grenade out the window, fine.

Threw a Molotov. It hit the window frame and burnt me alive HAHAHA


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2018)

Haha brilliant. I killed me and my mate in a duos game with a frag that clipped the frame and bounced back into the house we were in. He was pretty happy with me after that


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2018)

My kids (10 and 8) are really good on Fortnite, gaining a couple of wins. They begged me to play and my best is a top 20 and one kill!!! Need to do more me thinks...


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2018)

Had a few 2nd places but no chicken dinner yet. Was ready to boot my PC out he window last night as the game kept lagging at crucial moments, was about to turn it off when I noticed my game server had changed to the Asian server, kind of made sense that the people killing me were called Yueng or Chinese_Bob.

Got rid of the lag by going back to the EU server.

Best moment so far, was checking the map while driving a Dacia and just as I went back to the game screen, the car launched off the top of a cliff into the lake below, must have looked really odd. Might try and find the replay and post it up to Youtube


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2018)

Got my first chicken dinner, 3 kills and my heart pounding like I was standing over a 2 feet putt to win the mid week medal :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Got my first chicken dinner, 3 kills and my heart pounding like I was standing over a 2 feet putt to win the mid week medal :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I hate you &#128514;


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I hate you &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

And then like buses two come along together, got my second in the same night,


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2018)

I have no idea what this Fortnite game is, but some of my mates were playing it last night (can see on the PS menu what people are playing). From reading this topic it sounds like Hunger Games or something.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I have no idea what this Fortnite game is, but some of my mates were playing it last night (can see on the PS menu what people are playing). From reading this topic it sounds like Hunger Games or something.
		
Click to expand...

PUBG is miles better mate, Fortnite is just a free game which is kinda fun for a quick blast but you have zero chance of winning unless you buy add on packs.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2018)

Hang on did you say PS?
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 7, 2018)

Add-ons for Fortnite are only visual aren't they? At least they were when I played it. PUBG has well and truely taken over since it came out.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Add-ons for Fortnite are only visual aren't they? At least they were when I played it. PUBG has well and truely taken over since it came out.
		
Click to expand...

You see other players with armour and helmets on, you couldn't pick that up in regular play afaik. They also seem to have unlimited bricks for buildings which again you need to buy to get that amount.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 7, 2018)

The armour and helmets don't provide any extra health though like PUBG, they're purely visual. Not sure about unlimited resources, haven't seen that.


----------



## Reemul (Mar 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			PUBG is miles better mate, Fortnite is just a free game which is kinda fun for a quick blast but you have zero chance of winning unless you buy add on packs.
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree, my son plays it, he is 12 and has won 3 times, plenty of top 5 finishes. I bought him the Sean 3 pass but nothing else. Playing Xbox 1, no hacking or eating which is rife on PUBG on the PC where I or he would play it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Have to disagree, my son plays it, he is 12 and has won 3 times, plenty of top 5 finishes. I bought him the Sean 3 pass but nothing else. Playing Xbox 1, no hacking or eating which is rife on PUBG on the PC where I or he would play it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's the thing then, too many kids playing it and not giving us oldies a chance &#128514;


----------



## Mark1751 (Mar 8, 2018)

Iâ€™ve tried to get into fortnite but itâ€™s not for me, any idea if PUBG is going to arrive on the PS4?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 8, 2018)

Doubt it. Seems as though Microsoft are trying to buy Bluehole and trying really hard to ensure PUBG stays an Xbox exclusive on console.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 8, 2018)

Was down to the last three the other night, was only a couple of feet away from the white line, blue line right behind me, I was prone, knew where one guy was had an inkling on the other due to gun fire, started to crawl into the small circle, blue line moved and it was almost instant death, I was half in the white and half out with one guy in my sights, talked about gutted. Thing was I couldn't go crouch or I would've been seen and shot.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 10, 2018)

So PUBG is buggered for many on the PC, the patch yesterday has made the game unplayable for many and for many others like myself the game won't even run. The discussion forums have offered a lot of different fixes, I've tried some and none have worked for me. 

The last tweet I saw was that it was an incompatibility issue with other software that may be running on the PC and that the PUBG people wanted users to close all unnecessary programs and software, or basically they want the public to do their Alpha testing and bug finding.

A lot of people can still play but are reporting that the FPS was vastly reduced, something which PUBG say the patch was supposed to improve.

Another report is saying that older CPUs may now be incompatible as well, rendering the game unplayable permanently unless those affected upgrade their PC's.

The game  was working perfectly on Thursday, Friday nights patch has really screwed the game for many many players.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2018)

Quick trip to the Metro Centre for an Xbox methinks mate


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Quick trip to the Metro Centre for an Xbox methinks mate 

Click to expand...

The devs had no choice but to roll back the patch as it had stopped millions of players for connecting. Their anti cheat patch worked 100%, it didn't let anyone connect, if you can't connect you cant cheat, brilliant thought process the devs had there.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2018)

How do they cheat exactly?


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 11, 2018)

Aimbots, running or moving up to 5 times normal speeds thus allowing cheaters to get to parts of the map before anyone else to get the best loot and positions for the end game, giving players the ability to see through walls or to have pointers to show where other plays are hiding, moving etc...and to reduce the recoil on guns so you can keep sights on the target.

They will be others but those are the ones I know about.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Aimbots, running or moving up to 5 times normal speeds thus allowing cheaters to get to parts of the map before anyone else to get the best loot and positions for the end game, giving players the ability to see through walls or to have pointers to show where other plays are hiding, moving etc...and to reduce the recoil on guns so you can keep sights on the target.

They will be others but those are the ones I know about.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, reminds me of all the cheats on COD years ago.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 11, 2018)

The EU servers aren't to bad, but the Asian servers where the majority of the Chinese play, cheating is rife.

I reported a player the other day, I was hiding in a bush, player came across a field, no way of seeing where I was and as they crested a small rise, took aim on the bush, while running and head shotted me. I watched the death cam a couple of times to make sure and there was no way they could see me.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			So PUBG is buggered for many on the PC, the patch yesterday has made the game unplayable for many and for many others like myself the game won't even run. The discussion forums have offered a lot of different fixes, I've tried some and none have worked for me. 

The last tweet I saw was that it was an incompatibility issue with other software that may be running on the PC and that the PUBG people wanted users to close all unnecessary programs and software, or basically they want the public to do their Alpha testing and bug finding.

A lot of people can still play but are reporting that the FPS was vastly reduced, something which PUBG say the patch was supposed to improve.

Another report is saying that older CPUs may now be incompatible as well, rendering the game unplayable permanently unless those affected upgrade their PC's.

The game  was working perfectly on Thursday, Friday nights patch has really screwed the game for many many players.
		
Click to expand...

They sound about as useful as EA Sports! :lol:


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2018)

https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/mobile/sign-up

Sign ups for Fortnite mobile are open  Not played Fortnite for ages, might have to try and get back into it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ninja played on stream with Drake last night. 600k concurrent viewers - smashing the previous record of 388k. Fortnite is absolutely killing it right now.

I had a few games last night and forgot how fun the game was. It's changed a lot since I last played it but man it's fun. Need to get back into it properly.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 15, 2018)

My Xbox One has sat largely unused, it's gained ornamental status in my office in recent months. 

I thought I'd give Fortnite a go as I liked the idea of massive battles that you don't have to sit and play for hours. I absolutely love it! I have won 3 single player battles and a few of the doubles. The big thing I struggle with is the building. Some of these guys build at such a rate I struggle to kill them. When I try and build to survive a fight I am looking at the controls, then back to the screen. I end up putting a few random shapes down but am usually ended shortly afterwards!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah - the building is tough and people that have been playing a while are so good at it. Would love a build-free zone. Remove the damage to existing buildings and just let people fight it out on the map - think I'd do a lot better that way.


----------



## Mark1751 (Mar 15, 2018)

Iâ€™ve started to play again as at first I couldnâ€™t get into it, Iâ€™m actually enjoying it just wish I knew how to build!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2018)

Boom. First win on Fortnite - in solos. 7 kills, just one of those games where everything just clicked. Won every gun battle, got a Scar off the 2nd guy I killed and just shredded people with it. Also got 2 kills with a blue hunting rifle, man that thing packs a punch. One guy was running up a ramp to my base and one shot headshotted him, was awesome. Loving Fortnite ATM. Went back to PUBG after a few games of Fortnite earlier and it felt so trash.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

Another 2nd place yesterday, didn't really see anyone for ages until it got down to the last 15 or so. Was more aggressive than usual and took out one on my way to the small circle, popped another crawling around near me then another hiding in a hut I stormed which got me to the last 2. The circle went smaller again but I had to move from cover, the other fella got lucky as the circle was where he had been all the time, went for the aggressive approach again but I didn't spot him, he popped out from behind a truck and took me out.
I'll get there eventually


----------



## Mark1751 (Mar 22, 2018)

Iâ€™ve been playing it on my phone, Iâ€™m still rubbish.

I notice that PUBG has also been released onto mobile devices so will give that a go later.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 22, 2018)

[video=youtube;6iG8vVVkH7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iG8vVVkH7w[/video]

This is golden.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 31, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;TUT-AopO82Y]https://youtu.be/TUT-AopO82Y[/video]

Finally go the job done  :whoo:
A duo squad game but my partner died right at the start on the military island. Got lucky and took my chances, I'm still shaking


----------



## xcore (Mar 31, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			[video=youtube_share;TUT-AopO82Y]https://youtu.be/TUT-AopO82Y[/video]

Finally go the job done  :whoo:
A duo squad game but my partner died right at the start on the military island. Got lucky and took my chances, I'm still shaking 

Click to expand...

Very nice! I think I get more nerves from being the last two then being the first on the tee in front of our roll up!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2018)

xcore said:



			Very nice! I think I get more nerves from being the last two then being the first on the tee in front of our roll up!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, itâ€™s absolutely terrifying getting down to the last few. I could barely talk for 5 minutes after my win ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 16, 2018)

Pretty hooked on PUBG at the minute - still no wins. Play it primarily in squads of 2, 3 or 4 rather than solo as I find the teamwork element adds so much more to the game.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2018)

I like 2 man squad but 3 and 4 can be a bit annoying at times. You can struggle to get a decent weapon and there's usually at least one renegade in the squad who just buggers off and does his own thing &#128518;
And then there's the ones who want to land in the military base or prison #instantdeath


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I like 2 man squad but 3 and 4 can be a bit annoying at times. You can struggle to get a decent weapon and there's usually at least one renegade in the squad who just buggers off and does his own thing &#55357;&#56838;
And then there's the ones who want to land in the military base or prison #instantdeath
		
Click to expand...

I only play in squads with friends, never randoms. We often drop early, glide/drive as far to an extreme of the map as we can (so for example if the plane enters the map at Kameskhi, we'll drop and get to Zharki or Georgepol, knowing the chances of anyone following us is remote), loot extensively and then use a vehicle to allow access to the circle no matter where it forms and then get ourselves into the middle of the circle to establish a base for the end game early. Doesn't always work, of course, but it gives a good chance of good loot and free access into the danger areas from a remote side of the map. It leaves others to scrap it out on the busy side of the map where the plane path was.


Military base and prison hot drops are good for gun practice, but not always conducive to a long game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 16, 2018)

Had an awesome game the other day landing at Pochinki. Killed 3 early - all with the P18C pistol, which, if you haven't used it yet is insanely good. Got lucky with the zone, killed another 4, but then bottled it in the final 2 and came 2nd. Such a fun game though, landing in the busy spots is so much more fun.

Also been confirmed that Miramar is coming to Xbox in May - looking forward to giving that a go, be nice to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 16, 2018)

What you making of the map changes to Miramar?

The new roads, Alcantara, the oasis and easier access into the Military camp in the North East.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 20, 2018)

PUBG Test Server for Xbox going live on Tues apparently. New map, load of optimisations, new guns - looking forward to it!


----------



## GG26 (Apr 20, 2018)

Watching my son on Fortnite earlier - canâ€™t believe the speed at which he builds towers.  He was down to the last two on top of his tower and tried to shoot the other guy running into the circle.  Jumped too high and dropped to ground level then ran and hid behind a tree near the other guy.  The opponent walks out of cover and starts shooting the tower which he still thinks my son is in.  Easy win for my lad, his second solo one in over 400 attempts.  

Only had around ten games myself.  Best finish was 6th.


----------

